# Where to install medicine cabinet?



## vinny186 (Nov 7, 2016)

The stud you see is part of a common wall between me and my neighbor which is why I'm afraid to remove the 2x4 because it will probably screw up his drywall.
I could easily move it back (to the left, further away from the vanity cabinet) but that seems like an awkward position and I'd always see myself in my peripheral vision. 

These are two options that come to mind: Install a mirror-less cabinet to my left  or install a cabinet over the toilet but the the problem with this idea is I'd always be reaching over the toilet which also seems awkward. 

I cant put a cabinet over the vanity because of a vent pipe and conduit.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2016)

You are creating a fire hazard for both you and the people next door, that is a definite no no.
Most times the dividng wall is also load bearing so do not remove the stud.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2016)

https://getscribeware.com/blog/1-hour-firewall/


----------



## havasu (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd recommend installing a medicine cabinet that is not recessed into the wall, or custom built one with the dimensions available to you.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 7, 2016)

Are the two wiremuts at the upper right going to be terminated in a vanity light fixture?

So why not a wall hung cabinet with a mirror over, with a corresponding light fixture above?


----------



## vinny186 (Nov 10, 2016)

Neal, I'm going to clean up those wires, that's just temporary

I decided to go with a recessed cabinet that will sit to the left of the stud in the pic. It's not the best location but I'll get  used to it.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 10, 2016)

You should not have a hole in the drywall on a common wall.


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 11, 2016)

Just another reason that I'd never buy a stick built condo.


----------

